# Here kitty ... kitty ... kitty ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

No not a kitty cat but a white cat ... from our last fishing trip!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

and mine ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And why aren't YOU holding it for the picture?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Because it was a new camera ... and I had been taking the pictures ...

Hubbies catch...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice, we called them silver cats in Ohio


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We always get a gar but more times than not we don't get them in the boat!

The one that didn't get away ... well till after the picture.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was really hoping this thread was about cleaning and cookings cats post apocalypse. I am much more likely to eat cat than I am fish. 

But this thread does remind me why I prefer swimming in pools versus lakes.  Kidding!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I was really hoping this thread was about cleaning and cookings cats post apocalypse. I am much more likely to eat cat than I am fish.
> 
> But this thread does remind me why I prefer swimming in pools versus lakes.  Kidding!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Those are some very nice White catfish Andi, they're slow growing and the world record is not quite 19 lbs. 

Whites are not native where I'm at but decades ago some were stocked in the section of the KY river I live on and all these years I've caught only one (on trotline) and it was large like yours, it was a KY state record (currently 3.7#) if the truth were known. I didn't know what it was at the time, had to research and look it up to find out.

Good eating as I recall.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice fish, Andi.

And Boomy, that pic almost made me spit coffee all over my laptop.


----------

